# New Items on Havanese Rescue



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just wanted to make sure everyone knew HR has new items available for purchase.

http://www.cafepress.com/havanesequilts/6589857


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey, some of those look familiar! :biggrin1: How nice to see the quilt blocks displayed on items. I hope they raise a lot of dough for HRI !!! :whoo:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Just adorable designs.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I recognise a few quilt blocks too
They are cute aren't they?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are so cute! I want them all. Great contributions gang!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That stuff is adorable!!! I think I'll get a pillow to go on my porch, lovely blocks and all of you who worked on them should be so proud!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I got a pillow and coasters! Now I have more packages to look forward to.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm buying!
Those quilt blocks are precious. I want to learn that!


----------

